# سباكة المعادن .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
تصهر المعادن وتصب في قوالب تحتوى على فجوات ذات أشكال خاصة وأبعاد محددة ، وعندما تتجمد المعادن فإن القطع المصنعة تكتسب أشكال ومقاسات الفجوة التي صبت فيها ، وتسمى المنتجات المشكلة بهذه الطريقة بالمسبوكات.
عرفت هذه الصناعة من حوالي أكثر من أربعة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد ، وقد اعتبرت من أقدم الصناعات التي عرفها الإنسان ، ومن الطبيعي أن صناعة سباكة المعادن قد تطورت ، شأنها شأن الصناعات الميكانيكية الأخرى.
يتناول هذا البحث سباكة المعادن في القوالب والطرق المختلفة لختم القوالب الرملية .. (الختم في الريزق – الختم في الأرض – الختم بالفورمة – الختم بالماكينات)، ويتعرض لمميزات التشكيل بالسباكة ، وعيوب المسبوكات المصنعة وأسبابها وطرق تلافيها.


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> تمهيد :
> تصهر المعادن وتصب في قوالب تحتوى على فجوات ذات أشكال خاصة وأبعاد محددة ، وعندما تتجمد المعادن فإن القطع المصنعة تكتسب أشكال ومقاسات الفجوة التي صبت فيها ، وتسمى المنتجات المشكلة بهذه الطريقة بالمسبوكات.
> عرفت هذه الصناعة من حوالي أكثر من أربعة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد ، وقد اعتبرت من أقدم الصناعات التي عرفها الإنسان ، ومن الطبيعي أن صناعة سباكة المعادن قد تطورت ، شأنها شأن الصناعات الميكانيكية الأخرى.
> يتناول هذا البحث سباكة المعادن في القوالب والطرق المختلفة لختم القوالب الرملية .. (الختم في الريزق – الختم في الأرض – الختم بالفورمة – الختم بالماكينات)، ويتعرض لمميزات التشكيل بالسباكة ، وعيوب المسبوكات المصنعة وأسبابها وطرق تلافيها.


 
الدكتور أحمد حلمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

إن ما تقوم به من نشر معرفة وعلم .. 

أمر محمود من الله ومن خلقه.. والثواب من المولى سبحانه ..

جعل الله ذلك خالصا لوجهه لتنال جزيل الأجر..

وفقك الله .. وأدام عليك نعمه.. وقد اتحفتنا بمقدمات مختصرة 
وبعضها اجزاء .. نرجو ان تكمل ما تكرمت به..

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة المشرفين على الهندسة الميكانيكية 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أعرفكم بأنني شاركت في المنتدى ب 15 موضوع ، وفوجئت عند تصفحي للموقع بأن 6 موضوعات لي مكتوب أمامها .. (منقول) .... !!
وهي الموضوعات التالية :-
1. سباكة المعادن
2. مقارنة بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل
3. تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية
4. السلبة على المخرطة
5. الخرط اللامركزي
6. تشغيل المعادن بالقطع
كيف تكون هذه الموضوعات منقولة وهي من كتبي ومن مؤلفاتي .. أرجو البحث جيدا في هذه الموضوعات .. وهل هي منقولة فعلا ، أم إنها مجرد تطابق في العناوين. 
وأفيدكم علما بأنني سوف أتوقف عن المشاركة في أي موضوعات آخرى .. إلى أن يتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ.
 مع تحياتي،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة ولكن من الذي نقل هذا الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام إلى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟
منذ متى تنتمي السباكة إلى التشكيل؟ منذ متى تنتمي السباكة إلى التشغيل؟ منذ متى تنتمي السباكة إلى الألواح المعدنية؟
إذا كنتم أخطأتم في هيكلة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلم تضعوا ساحة خاصة بهندسة الإنتاج فهذه مشكلتكم
وإلى أن تصلحوا هذا الخطأ فلا توجد أي ساحة في القسم مناسبة لهذا الموضوع إلا الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل .. المشرف الإستشاري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا وقبل أي شيء : أعرفك بنفسي .. الاسم / أحمد زكي حلمي ـ السن 68 سنة ـ الوظيفة .. مستشار المواد الفنية والهندسية سابقا ، وحاليا متقاعد (بالمعاش) أعمل في مجال تأليف ومراجعة الكتب العلمية منذ أكثر من 20 عام ، صدر لي حتى الآن 23 كتاب أكثرها مراجع .
ثانيا : أنني أتشرف بأن تكون أحد أصدقائي .. وهذا سيكون شرف كبير لي ، وهذا ما يشجعني أن أطلب منكم أن ترسل لي إيميلك الإلكتروني الخاص ، حتى يمكنني مراسلتك شخصيا. 
ثالثا : حضرتك علقت على موضوع سباكة المعادن وهو إحدى الموضوعات التي شاركت بها في المنتدي والذي يبدو أنه أعجبك، كما أشرت على موضوعاتي بصفة عامة على إنها مقدمات مختصرة وبعضها أجزاء ، وطلبت مني أن أكمل ما قدمته .. وإنني أشكرك على أسلوبك المهذب وهذه المجاملة الرقيقة ، وأعدك بإضافة ما أراه مناسبا على الموضوعات الناقصة أو الموضوعات التي يجب إكمالها . والمشاركة بموضوعات جديدة متكاملة فيما بعد.
أحيطكم علما بأنني شاركت بحوالي 17 أو 18 موضوع في المنتدى في أقسام (السلامة والصحة المهنية ـ هندسة الفلزات والبترول ـ الهندسة الميكانيكية) ، والغريب أن بعض موضوعاتي نقلت من الميكانيكا إلى قسم تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية .. والسؤال ما هي علاقة الألواح المعدنية بهذا الموضوعات .
 وأفيكم أيضا بأن أكثر الموضوعات التي شاركت بها كان في اليومين السابقين ، وللأسف الشديد والغريب في الأمر أنني فوجئت عند تصفحي للموقع بأن 6 موضوعات لي مكتوب أمامها .. *منقول* .... !! وقد تكون أكثر للأنني لم أراجع كل موضوعات التي شاركت بها .. والموضوعات المكتوب أمامها لاغي هي الموضوعات التالية :-
1. سباكة المعادن
2. مقارنة بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل .. وضعت هذه المقارنة لأنني وجدت شخص يعلق أسفل أحد الموضوعات . أعتقد أسفل موضوع (سباكة المعادن) .. إسمه تقريبا محمد أحمد بطلب مني هذا هذه المقارنة .
3. تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية
4. السلبة على المخرطة
5. الخرط اللامركزي
6. تشغيل المعادن بالقطع
كيف تكون هذه الموضوعات منقولة وهي من كتبي ومن مؤلفاتي التي أعيد طبعها للمرة الرابعة والبعض أعيد طبعه للمرة الخامسة .. أي للطبعة الخامسة .. أرجو البحث جيدا في هذه الموضوعات .. والتأكد من أنها منقولة فعلا .. أم لا ، أم إنها مجرد تطابق في أسماء العناوين. 
أرجو التأكد بأنها منقولة قبل مسحها بهذه الطريقة التي جرحت مشاعري.
وإنني أتسأل في نفسي ..كيف تكون نظرة أبنائي المهندسين لي .. وكيف يكون تفكيرهم بأنني أقوم بنقل الموضوعات والمشاركة بها.
أفيدكم علما بأنني سوف أتوقف عن المشاركة في أي موضوعات أخرى .. إلى أن يتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ.
أعتذر لإطالة هذه الرسالة .. وأرجو أن تعذرني يا دكتور محمد .. فأنا قد حدث لي إحباط بعد مسح موضوعاتي من القائمة وكتابة أمامها .. *منقول*. 
 مع تحياتي وسلامي لكم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​ 
*

*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

الأخ الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي 

اولا: أرحب بك في الملتقى = ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
ووجودك معنا هو قيمة مضافة لملتقانا .. 

سرني الإطلاع على مواضيعك عامة ،، وعلى سيرتك العطرة ،، المكللة بإنجازاتك في التأليف..

وسوف أقوم بدراسة الوضع بخصوص نقل مواضيعك إلى قسم تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية

وإعادتها إلى قسم ميكانيك-عام.. بمشيئة الله ..

أما كلمة منقول ,, فهي لاتعني انه منقول من كتاب مؤلف آخر..او من موقع آخر..

ولكن معناها أن الموضوع تم نقله إلى قسم آخر لعلاقته بذلك القسم أكثر .. وهذا معروف في الملتقى..

سوف أراسلك على الخاص .. 

وحتى ذلك الحين .. تقبل تحياتي..

بارك الله فيك ..وفي جهدك .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل .. المشرف الإستشاري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أشكرك على التوضيح وعلى ردك السريع ، وأعتذر على الإزعاج ، وأنا في إنتظار رسائلكم .
مع تحياتي . د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السادة الكرام القائمين على المنتدى نرجو كم لاتحرمونا من مشاركات الاستاذ الدكتور /احمد زكى حلمى فهو رجل علم ودين نسال اللة ان ينفعنا بعلمة وان يجزية عن كل كلمة يكتبها خير جزاء واسئل اللة لة طول العمر والصحة والعافية واقول لسيادتة نحن تلاميذك ونحتاج الى وجودك معنا فابللة لاتحرمنا من علمك


----------



## فتوح (14 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي أزال اللبس في كلمة منقول

ومرحبا بك دكتور احمد وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تتفضل به من مواضيع ومشاركات وكلمات أسأل المولى أن يجعلها جميعها في ميزان حسناتك

وشكرا للدكتور محمد على التوضيح وإزالة اللبس

حقيقي أخجل من نفسي لمجرد وضع كلماتي في مواضيعكم

فجزاكم الله خيرا من أساتذة وموجهين


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة​وشكر وتحية خاصة للدكتور عماد​مع تحياتي للجميع 
د.أحمد زكي 
​


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الهام بل الهام جدا ، فهو موضوع من أهم موضوعات الصناعات الميكانيكية ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد* خيري​


----------



## engineer_uot (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على هذا النتدي


----------



## ةخا قثيش (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا بحب ارحب بيك استاذى الفاضل الدكتور احمد زذكى حلمى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا بطلب من حضرتك انك تتعاون مع الطلبة (انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس) وارجو ان استفاد من الكتب القيمة 

لك..انا دخلت على موقع حضرتك ولقيت موجود كتب قيمة جدااااااا وانا نفسى تكون هذه الكتب عندى

فاطلب من سيادتكم ان يتم وضع الكتب الكاملة بصيغة (بى دى اف) واى حاجة علشان نقدر نستفيد من تلك الكتب 

لانى بجد نفسى يكون عندى تلك الكتب وخصوصا انى فى السنة الرابعة وعاوز استفيد بالى اقدر عليه

واخير انا ارجو انى لم اكون اثقلت عليك وارجوو تنفيذ طلبى للاهمية وشكراااااااااااااااا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## ةخا قثيش (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا بحب ارحب بيك استاذى الفاضل الدكتور احمد زذكى حلمى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا بطلب من حضرتك انك تتعاون مع الطلبة (انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس) وارجو ان استفاد من الكتب القيمة 

لك..انا دخلت على موقع حضرتك ولقيت موجود كتب قيمة جدااااااا وانا نفسى تكون هذه الكتب عندى

فاطلب من سيادتكم ان يتم وضع الكتب الكاملة بصيغة (بى دى اف) واى حاجة علشان نقدر نستفيد من تلك الكتب 

لانى بجد نفسى يكون عندى تلك الكتب وخصوصا انى فى السنة الرابعة وعاوز استفيد بالى اقدر عليه

واخير انا ارجو انى لم اكون اثقلت عليك وارجوو تنفيذ طلبى للاهمية وشكراااااااااااااااا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## البلال80 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الإبن العزيز المهندس / ةخا قثيش ..........!!
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على تعليقك الرقيق المهذب وأسلوبك الجميل ، أما بخصوص عرض جميع كتبي بصيغة Pdf فهذا لا يمكن عملة وخاصة في الوقت الحالي ، حيث أنني أتعامل مع ناشرين .. وهم الذين يقومون بطبع هذه الكتب وتوزيعها بمصر وبجميع الدول العربية ، وبالتالي يحصلون على أموال طائلة من خلال هذا العمل.
وأعرفك بأن الناشرين الذين أتعامل معهم غضبوا جدا عندما عرفوا بأنني عرضت بعض الموضوعات والأبواب من هذه الكتب من خلال مشاركاتي بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وهندسة السيارات ومنتدى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية . وطلبوا مني التوقف عن هذا العمل وعدم المشاركة بأي موضوع أو عرض أي باب من الأبواب الموجودة الكتب .. حتى يتمكنوا من بيع هذه الكتب .. وبالتالي يحصلون على مزيد من الأرباح والأموال.
أرجوا أن تكون رسالتي واضحة وتكون قد عرفت وجهة نظر الناشرين. 
أشكرك على رسالتك .. كما أعذر عن عدم تلبية طلبك.
تقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح بتقدير مشرف.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## فاضل عواد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس احمد زكي حلمي ارجو المساعدة لدي معمل صهر حديد الخردة سعة واحد طن ونصف فرن الحث الكهربائي قيد الانجاز وينقصني قوالب الصب علما ان المنتج النهائي سيكون بقياس 80*80*1300 وهو عبارة عن بليت الحديد ليتسنى لنا درفلته بعد ذلك ووجدت صعوبة في الحصول على هذه القوالب لخصوصية المعادن المصنعة منها ارجو المساعدة للاستفادة من خبرتكم بخصوص هذة الموضوع ولكم جزيل الش


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرد على رسالة المهندس فاضل عواد*​*الأخ المهندس / فاضل*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*رسالتك غير واضحة ، حيث إنك ذكرت المقاس وهو 80 × 80 × 1300 ولم تذكر نوع القياس .. فهل هو بالملليمتر أم بالسنتيمتر .. ؟*​*ولم تذكر نوع المعدن ، حيث أنك كتبت لخصوصية المعدن.*​*لذلك أرجو التوضيح حتى أتمكن من مساعدتك بقدر المستطاع. *​*تقبل تحياتي *​*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*​​​


----------



## bao1955 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكل المواقع الهندسية للعلم والتعليم وليس احتكارا لاحد وزادكم الله علما ورفعة 000000000000000000مع تقديري الخاص للاخ الدكتور


----------



## mando_lovers (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1000000000000000000000000شكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng/Ali (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك دكتور فانت مميز ومنهل علمي كبير وموقعك جميل


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

واتمنى من دكتور محمد ان يجمع كل مواضيع دكتور احمد حلمي في نشر هذه الكتب ويجعلها بموضوع مثبت واضح وذلك من اجل الوصول لها بصورة مباشرة وبذلك تعم الفائدة الكبرى


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر دكتورنا المهندس الغالى/ احمد زكى .. ملف رائع وممتاز وكون انه ب اللغه العربيه سيفيد ايضا شريحه كبيره من المهتمين بعلم السباكه 

جزاك الله خيرا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع للتثبيت 
بارك الله فيك د.احمد زكي حلمي.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (1 يناير 2010)

أولا : كل عام وحضراتكم بألف خير بمناسبة بدء العام الميلادي الجديد ، وأتمنى أن يكون هذا العام عام خير وسعاده على الأمة العربية.
ثانيا : شكرا لكل من تفضل بكتابة تعليق على هذا الموضوع ، وأخص بالذكر الدكتور محبس ، والمهندس ماهر ، والدكتور محمد باشراحيل .
وتحياتي للجميع.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## م/محمدحماد (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراَ 
انا كنت بعمل بحث عن السباكة الرملية لاني عندي مقابلة بخصوص الموضوع عن السباكة لاول عمل لي بعد انتهاء خدمتي العسكرية 
جزاك الله خيراَ مرة ثانية


----------



## hesham_vswr (4 يناير 2010)

more thanks


----------



## م.علي أحمد (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع ممتاذ يا دكتور أحمد
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
م. علي أحمد


----------



## العاشق الولهان (11 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حمد المبارك (27 يناير 2010)

ماذا اقول لك يادكتور / أحمد حلمي
أعذرني يادكتورنا ومعلمنا العزيز عن قول كلمة شكرا 
و لا أجد كلمة اعبر بها عن شكري وامتناني لك فيعجز اللسان أن يجد كلمة تعطيك حقك
لأن كلمة شكرا او أي كلمة اخرى لاتفيك حقك .

اسأل الله العلي العظيم بأن يوفقك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ،،،،،


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي
فقد قرأت لك العديد من الموضوعات الممتازة في هذا القسم والأقسام الأخرى ، فشكرا لك على هذا المجهود ، وربنا يعطيك الصحة .
م.حمادة مصطفى


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (31 يناير 2010)

أستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي
هذا موضوع ممتاز .. ممتاز .. ممتاز ، إننا نتعلم من موضوعاتك ومؤلفاتك
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
م.شيماء


----------



## Nour kadrah (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
د. أحمد زكي حلمي ارجو منك المساعدة اولا شكرا على المعلومات التي اغنيتنا فيها عن سباكة المعادن 
ثانيا ارجو ان تفيدنا ايضا بمعلومات عن الرمل المستخدم في قوالب الرمل انواعه و تصنيفاته و المواد التي تضاف اليه و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 فبراير 2010)

د.أحمد زكي 
أنت فعلآ من الناس التى نتشرف وتتشرف بهم مصر والوطن العربى


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

*سباكة المعادن*

استاذنا الغالي دكتور احمد ذكي اتشرفت بيك والعرب جميعاً اتشرفوا بيك ولو سمحت لو فيه اي معلومات عن السباكه بالقوي الطارده المركزيه مع تحياتي وشكراً لسيادتك :56:


----------



## farag166 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مارس 2010)

الدكتور احمد زكي المحترم لقد درست هذه المادة في المرحلة الثانوية الصناعية العراق لقد ارجعتني الى الوراء مايقارب 20عاما ووقفت مع الذكريات اتامل ما بها من جد وكد حلوها ومرها اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مارس 2010)

عفوا 32عاما


----------



## طاهر فاروق على (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع جيد ومجهود طيب مع الشكر


----------



## moustafa afify (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على تقديم العلم للمسلمين


----------



## مهنديان (31 مارس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل للدكتور احمد*

بارك الله بك يا دكتور على هذه المواضيع القيمة وليكن صدرك واسعا كما عهدناك وكما نحن نعلم فان غايتك من نشر امهات افكارك وما اتاك الله من علم هي رضى الله لذلك لا يجب ان تنزعج من هكذا امور لان النتيجة واحدة وهي افادة الاخرين 
نفعنا الله بك سيدي
المهندس
مهند عبد الخالق الخزرجي
مهندس انتاج ومعادن
العراق\بغداد


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي
أعرفك بأنني قرأت هذا الموضوع عدة مرات ، وذلك لإعجابي الشديد بأسلوبك المتميز ، وإنني معجبة جدا بهذا الموضوع ، لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل ، وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة.
بارك الله فيك ، وجعل مؤلفاتكم وموضوعاتكم التي تعرض بهذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضعاتك
شيماء شريف


----------



## _mhefny (5 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا ورجعني لايام الكليه زمذاكره السباكه واللحام


----------



## bastiga (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (8 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
الكتاب مفيد جداً


----------



## mqm2030 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anbg 93 (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## soliman fathy (22 أبريل 2010)

thank


----------



## محمد988 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد زكي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتقدم لك بوافر الشكر والتقدير والعرفان على هذا الموضوع المفيد ، بل المفيد جدا ، وأشكركك على موضوعاتك التي تفضلت بالمشاركة بهذا المنتدي ، والتي تقدمها للقراء من خلال مؤلفاتك المتميزة . فأمثالك من الموهوبين لهم كل التقدير والإحترام . 
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي 
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (27 مايو 2010)

الى الدكتور- أحمد زكى حلمى لك جزيل الشكر على هذا ألعلم الذى تفيض به علينا- جعله ألله في ميزان حسناتك.لك كل الشكر.


----------



## الملاك الحزينM (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اشكرك كل الشكر من اعناق قلبي 
بالصراحه انا فالعاده 
اذا اردت شي اخذه واخرج بدون شكر او اي حاجه 
وسويت كذا قبل ما اكتب هذا الرد وسكرت الموضوع \
بس لما قريت الموضوع رجعت الى المنتدى وفتحت موضوعك الرائع 
وعلمت انك تستحق الشكر على المجهود الرائع والجميل 
تحياتي


----------



## حمد المبارك (19 يونيو 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير يا دكتور / أحمد زكي حلمي
ومن حسن حظنا الكبير وشر ف لنا بأن نجد معلم وإنسان بقيمتك وعلمك الكبير بيننا في منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ولقد اشتريت كتاب أساسيات تكنولوجيا التصنيع ( تشكيل المعادن بدون قطع ) أحمد زكي حلمي
من اصدار دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع -2003
وهو كتاب قيم جدا ويقدم المعلومة بشكل رائع وبشرح جميل وجهد كبير من الدكتور نفع الله بعلمه ووفقه الله لما يحبه ويرضاه . 

سعر هذه النسخة في مكتبة العبيكان بالرياض 30 ريال 

- وشتريت نسخة اخرى من الكتاب من طباعة الدار المصرية للعلوم -2008

من معرض الكتاب المقام بالرياض والذي شاركت به الدار المصرية 
سعر الكتاب 50 ريال سعودي . 
وانصح الإخوان المهتمين بالتشكيل أو اللحام أو الحدادة وغيرها من طرق التشكيل المشروحة في هذا الكتاب القيم .

ولا نملك غير الدعاء لك يادكتور بأن يمتعك الله بالصحة والعافية ,
وتحياتي لكم ,,,,,,


----------



## انجماستر (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في طرحك


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
م.حماده مصطفى


----------



## م.علي أحمد (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا د.أحمد زكي ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
واللة يوفقك دائما لخدمة ومساعدة أبناءك المهندسين وطالبي العلم. 
مع تحياتي
م.على أحمد على


----------



## ميكانيكي طموح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
:13::13::13:


----------



## eng-net (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks too much


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

h


----------



## ليلاس* (18 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا كتير الموضوع فادني بالتوفيق


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (21 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (26 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررراااااااااااا جداجداجدا عالموضوع الي بكل صدق استفدت منه وارجو للدكتور احمد زكي حلمي مواصلة العطاء والتقدم وتقديم كل ماهو مفيد :34:


----------



## سعدون الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك يادكتور احمدوننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمد منزول (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا كتير مع خالص ودى


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## برونزيي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الميكنيكي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام20 (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## amani imad (3 يناير 2013)

تسلم على جهودك ....


----------



## Ahmedazizo (1 مارس 2013)

*
بارك الله فيك أخي علي الكتاب مشكور جداً*

​


----------



## beza_lose (11 أبريل 2013)

جاري تحميل الكتاب 
و شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عين الباز (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بالمنتدى وبالدكتور احمد زكي وارجو منه ان يستمر برفد هذا الموضوع بمواضيع اكثر تخصصية خدمة للصالح العام ولاهمية موضوع السباكة ولك مني الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (23 أبريل 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## jezoo (28 أبريل 2013)

تسلم كتيييييييير ومشكور


----------



## AbdulAziz Saeed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الله يجزاك خير يا استاذ / احمد زكي حلمي على نشرك للعلم المفيد جدا 
بخصوص الكتاب لم استطع تحميلة لان امتداد الملف بصيغة php 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## sam19815050 (5 فبراير 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

